# Modschipsdirect



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

I ordered a license code from these guys and haven't received the email or even a response to my questions.  Can somebody tell if these guys legit so I can cancel my order and go thru someone else. I have had my switch power on 4 hours now waiting


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 28, 2018)

They are legit.
I bought a code from them. It came like 8-16 hours after I purchased it. Still pretty good speed.


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> They are legit.
> I bought a code from them. It came like 8-16 hours after I purchased it. Still pretty good speed.


I don't think they work on the weekends.  Do you know of any other sites that work on weekends maybe faster?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> I don't think they work on the weekends.  Do you know of any other sites that work on weekends maybe faster?


Sorry but no.


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> Sorry but no.


Thanks I am still waiting


----------



## nero99 (Jul 28, 2018)

if you bothered to read the sx os listing, you would know they take up to 24 hours to deliver it, and they are not open on Saturday and Sunday. be patient.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 28, 2018)

Read this thread for better (faster) alternatives. https://gbatemp.net/threads/safe-fast-or-instant-delivery-to-get-sx-os-license.512724/


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

Dust2dust said:


> Read this thread for better (faster) alternatives. https://gbatemp.net/threads/safe-fast-or-instant-delivery-to-get-sx-os-license.512724/


Amazing made a order and with in 2 minutes my code was in my email.  Thanks everybody and #Onlinetrends


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 29, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Amazing made a order and with in 2 minutes my code was in my email.  Thanks everybody and #Onlinetrends


Amazing how some shops don't automate the process of sending the code through email.  If a shop doesn't send code until monday, and you'd like one on a friday night, what are your options? Buy elsewhere!  As the saying goes, "you snooze, you lose".


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 29, 2018)

This is true luckly onlinetrends has theirs setup for that and they are in the UK I believe


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 29, 2018)

nero99 said:


> if you bothered to read the sx os listing, you would know they take up to 24 hours to deliver it, and they are not open on Saturday and Sunday. be patient.



Hello
This is not true
We work 7 days a week. 
We can only ship 5 days a week. 
But codes go out 7 days a week. 


We are not at the PC 24 hours a day so yes, its not instant.


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

nero99 said:


> if you bothered to read the sx os listing, you would know they take up to 24 hours to deliver it, and they are not open on Saturday and Sunday. be patient.


I get your point somehow but please tell me how the hell it should take 24h to send a damn code via email after successful payment!!? Einstein isn’t required to automate the damn email delivery instantly!! Just saying


----------



## afronauta (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi @ModChipsDirect I've place an order last month (Sep 5th), my order was sent on the next day (Sep 6th), and a day after I received the tracking number.
So far I've not received my package, it's been 23 labor days since the package was sent. The last update from USPS was on Sep 11 and it says "In Transit to Next Facility".
I've sent an email, but so far no answer, I've sent a message using the Contact Us page of the modchipsdirect (it's has been more than 24 hours but no answer so far).
I want to know what is happening, please help me on this, I've alredy paid for the product.
The final destination is on Mexico, I already called to the domestic mail service and they said that the package has not left USA so far.


----------

